# scrapbox critter revisited



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Last fall I stated a critter using some early B'mann Porter parts and a Hartland mack hood.















I never did like it. So apart it came. Larry G Scale peddles a $15 Resin gen set on fleabay that's a dead ringer for a Caterpillar D11000 (D6 or earlier Deisel 60) power unit.

























As this mock up shows, the proportions are MUCH better. Is there a prototype? There were many steam switchers converted to Diesel mechanical over the years by various industrial shops... this one will be a Diesel Hydraulic, not common, but still quite possible













Re-arranging the cab configuration was a simple idea... getting the Welder contact glue joints to let go not so much.















Since the area under the engine is fairly open, I needed to think HOW a retrofit likely would have been mounted. I decided the most likely being the power unit skids just bolted to the original steam loco frame after the cylinder saddle was removed....















After a month of busy elsewhere, I got back to it last week.


























Leaning towards a 7.2v r/c car battery and a 3 position dp switch wired for forward/stop/reverse. Just something to trundle around w/ one car in tow (about all the drive wants anyway)

For those used to the Skonkworks cranking out project after project, I apologize. Supplies are low, and expenses high


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

If it's like my Bmann 0-4-0, try using 9 volt batteries, they work pretty well to power the motor. I suppose that if you don't have actual speed control, 9 volts might be a bit faster than you want it to be. I had 2 9 volt transistor batteries hooked up in parallel with the little radio shack battery clips. 
The engine has nice proportions. Are you planning on putting a hood over the engine?


----------



## James1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well your project is also sounds great, Your engine model is also very nice, as you selected a old model of engine and the parts you used to give a old look to engine is great. Thanks for sharing, I like it.


----------

